# Looking to see what the market (small bales in bundles only) bright straw is running



## JLW (Mar 1, 2020)

Looking to see what pricing is running on bright straw delivered to Maryland on flatbed truck. We only want to buy small bales in bundles. (21) we buy about 10,000 bales a year. Must be good dry straw used for erosion control. I currently have a good supplier just checking to see where the market is.


----------

